# adobe after effects hilfe



## Malla (9. August 2002)

hi leute...

bin neu hier ;o)

ich suche hilfe zu after effects, hab das ding neu und komm damit echt nicht zurecht.

 

malla


----------



## MoMo (9. August 2002)

F1


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

Du musst deine Frage schon genauer festlegen wollte MOMO damit sagen


----------



## Malla (9. August 2002)

*ja*

ja ich kapier da garnix.

*lol*

ich weis halt nix

zB wie ich die einzelnen frames bearbeite oder effekte einfüge.


----------



## MoMo (9. August 2002)

@Bubi: Ich hätte da Lust auf ein Einsteiger-Tutorial, wenn du mir ein bisschen hilfst ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

Du willst doch nicht sagen, dass wir hier 10.000 Seiten über das Programm schreiben sollen oder?

@malle
Wenn du noch gar keine Ahnung hast, kauf dir das "Adobe Classroom in a book für AE" -Buch. 600 Seiten und danach bist du schlauer.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur geht das einfach nicht.


----------



## Kaethe (9. August 2002)

Wenn Du nicht weisst was Du damit anfangen sollst,wieso "kaufst" Du es dann.


----------



## Malla (9. August 2002)

**lol*

*lol* wer hat was von kaufen gesagt ;o)

ich bin halt n hobbiefilmer und will mal bessere spezialeffekte und so in meinen filmen haben

und ich habe gehört, dass dieses programm gut ist.

joah

ich habe bis jetzt immer mit studio 7 von pinnacle geschnitten.

gibt es noch andere, vergleichbare produkte, wie after effects?

ich fänd ja mal so n simples programm, in dem man jeden frame wie im animation shop bearbeiten könnte, gut ;o)

damit könnte ich kleinhirn dann wenigstens auch mal was anfangen *fg*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

> *lol* wer hat was von kaufen gesagt ;o)



Verwarnung!

Und AfterEffects ist eigentlich nichts mal so für den Hobbyfilmer (der gibt ja auch nicht 2800€ für sowas aus).

Vergleichbar ist noch Discreet Combustion <- anderes Konzept aber noch teurer.

Du solltest wirklich überlegen, ob es sich für dich lohnt.
Und normale Aufnahmen werden durch FXs schlechter.
Konzentrier dich lieber auf's Filmen und Schneiden.

SpecialFX, wie sie AE liefert (bzw. man erstellen kann) sind nicht für Homefilme gedacht und passen dort auch nicht rein.


----------



## MoMo (9. August 2002)

Bisauf du willst wie Stefan & ich ein Zwergbustervideo erstellen (na, Bubi, mal sehen ?). Das haben wir zwar auch mit unserer Urlaubscam gemacht, aber war natürlich ganz anderer Verwendungszweck, als der eigentliche Kaufanreiz...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

na zeig her!


----------



## MoMo (9. August 2002)

Weil das Video zu groß ist (~200 MB), kann ich's dir leider nicht per Mail schicken - und wer hat schon so viel Webspace. Eigenen Server habe ich zwar eingerichtet, wird aber momentan anderweitig gebraucht . Sorry


----------



## BubiBohnensack (9. August 2002)

Komprimier doch DivX 500kb und MP3 56kb


----------



## Kaethe (9. August 2002)

LOS ZEIGEN MOMO!!!!!!! DAS IS EIN BEFEHL!!!!!!


----------



## goela (9. August 2002)

Ja, dass gilt nicht! Erst Maul wässrig machen und dann den S.... einziehen!

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein G.... äh Weg!!!!


----------



## MoMo (11. August 2002)

&lt;if divx == 500 then quali = '******e'&gt;
  

Ich tüftele gerade an einem Konzept, das euch erlaubt, den Film zu sehen (wenn ihr ein bisschen Spaß mit der Geschichte Deutschlands vertragt?). Allerdings werde ich wohl nicht vor September fertig, was wohl im Wesentlich damit zusammenhängt, dass 
- ich meine Website fertig kriegen will.
- dieses AdobeAfterEffects Tutorial auch fertig werden will.

Erst dann habe ich ein bisschen Zeit, die ich euch opfern werde, damit ihr in den wahrhaft leckeren Genuss des Films kommt  . Außerdem möchte ich nicht zu viele Projekt 'offen' haben, weil ich sonst immer schlechte Laune habe . Ich frage nur mal so: Ist jeder mit DSL-Flat ausgestattet?


----------



## ponda (11. August 2002)

ja


----------



## goela (11. August 2002)

Zu Hause: Nein
Im Geschäft: Ja -> aber dafür ne Firewall (lässt nicht alles durch  )


----------



## Kaethe (11. August 2002)

> Komprimier doch DivX 500kb und MP3 56kb



Uhh,das wird aber ne lausige Quali, aber egal.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. August 2002)

Jo, ich habe DSL und Kaethe hat sogar ne Kabelstandleitung *neidischzukaetherüberschau*


----------



## Kaethe (11. August 2002)

;-)


----------



## ponda (11. August 2002)

och man......
und ich dachte ich könnte hier mit meiner
dsl flat rumprotzen%) :error:


----------



## Doofkatze (13. August 2002)

Was ? Kaethe hat ne Kabelstandleitung ?! 
Man man sowas is ungerecht ! 
Naja ich bin auch nur mit einer lausigen T-DSL flat( im gg zu Kaethe) ausgerüstet. 

*heul*


----------



## Lemieux66 (14. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MoMo _
> *&lt;if divx == 500 then quali = '******e'&gt;
> 
> 
> Ich frage nur mal so: Ist jeder mit DSL-Flat ausgestattet? *



Keine Flat, aber 100h DSL, das reicht.


----------

